# How do you picture Zeek?



## Hurt (Jun 3, 2012)

Well if you have been around for a little while, you've undoubtedly ready many posts by our beloved Admin Zeek, and his alter-ego Ezekiel...

..and if that is the case, you've probably drawn a mental image of Zeek.  So, just for fun, let's see how you think he looks!

I'll start, lol...


----------



## Georgia (Jun 3, 2012)

I think of him as Meagan fox with a bigger biceps peak


----------



## DJ21 (Jun 3, 2012)

lol good thread.

For some reason, smart comes to mind


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## JOMO (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Pikiki (Jun 3, 2012)

This is how I think of Zeek


----------



## Zeek (Jun 3, 2012)

LMAO you guys are hilarious!

 Right now I am the incredible shrinking man!

 hopefully I don;t go from Wolf to Chihuahua during my down time


----------



## Hurt (Jun 3, 2012)

Zeek said:


> LMAO you guys are hilarious!
> 
> Right now I am the incredible shrinking man!
> 
> hopefully I don;t go from Wolf to Chihuahua during my down time



You'll be fine pops...you're going to bounce right back!


----------



## JOMO (Jun 3, 2012)

Im wondering what Hurt had to use for search criteria to find his pic, haha.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 3, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Im wondering what Hurt had to use for search criteria to find his pic, haha.



I think it was wolfman bodybuilder LOL


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 4, 2012)

I know thats you ez...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 4, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


>



This for sure. Zeek is definitely The Dude


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 4, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Well if you have been around for a little while, you've undoubtedly ready many posts by our beloved Admin Zeek, and his alter-ego Ezekiel...
> 
> ..and if that is the case, you've probably drawn a mental image of Zeek.  So, just for fun, let's see how you think he looks!
> 
> I'll start, lol...


 ya you know his old ass be wearing tighty whities.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 4, 2012)

Zeek riding CFM's moped recently. The pec injury hit hard & fast!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 4, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Zeek riding CFM's moped recently. The pec injury hit hard & fast!



quick, get him more Rips.....hes dyin


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 4, 2012)

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## DADAWG (Jun 5, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I know thats you ez...



tell them zeke , dont mess with us old bastards.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 5, 2012)

I just got owned up down and center in this thread 

 lmao at the angry bus old man!!  Somebody call an  ANBULAMPS!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2012)

have trouble putting up pics but my guess would be something like DON CORLEONE


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUUvgdjsIQk


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 8, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

well i think Zeek is prolly fuckin huge,since he wont post his pic lol,he's from the extreme SE so he hast to be huge lol


----------



## Georgia (Jun 16, 2012)

Zeek is 5'4, 380, 2% bodyfat. He eats scrap metal for breakfast, lunch, and dinner and when he is in the mood for meat he runs a 1.2 second 40 yard dash so he literally runs after deer and jumps on them and sinks his huge 2 inch fangs into their neck and drinks their blood


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 16, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Zeek is 5'4, 380, 2% bodyfat. He eats scrap metal for breakfast, lunch, and dinner and when he is in the mood for meat he runs a 1.2 second 40 yard dash so he literally runs after deer and jumps on them and sinks his huge 2 inch fangs into their neck and drinks their blood



This is what I call a huge imagination..lmfao


----------



## italian1 (Jun 18, 2012)

mother fucking hilarious


----------



## HH (Jun 18, 2012)

Something like this perhaps


----------



## DF (Jun 18, 2012)

I was able to snap this pic of Zeek.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 18, 2012)

Damn!! Zeek looks tired as shit, hhaha.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2013)

hello zeek its been along time..still sucking the glass dick I see.Hows the primo you fuck!


----------



## DF (May 31, 2013)

LOL!, Zeek you crack head!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 31, 2013)

Yeah I see him as a skinny scamming old fuck.


----------



## AlphaD (May 31, 2013)

I picture him partying with the profits by scamming noobs


----------



## AlphaD (May 31, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I picture him partying with the profits by scamming noobs
> 
> edited


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2013)

I am picturing him dead in a gutter


----------



## gymrat827 (May 31, 2013)

a injectable drug junkie on shytown's westdside sucking dick for crack.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 31, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> a injectable drug junkie on shytown's *south side*sucking dick for crack.



 fixed it  for ya


----------



## regular (May 31, 2013)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 22, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am picturing him dead in a gutter



Hey I was right. What do I win?


----------



## DF (Oct 22, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey I was right. What do I win?



You win a nice Herm reach around!  Congrats!


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 26, 2013)

Huge fat ****in crack head


----------

